# Snowbasin UT info and tips



## Maxxxpowers (Feb 11, 2014)

Season pass holder here. Arrive early (before 9am, 830 on pow days) the line to park can get pretty long. Take the Needles Gondola up and cut over to Strawberry first thing before it gets ran out. Lots of good blacks/blues on Strawberry when it gets too crowded/ran out head back to the Middle Bowl Chair, its a mid mountain lift that takes you back to the top of Needles. Few good runs here; Moose Mound/Dans/Sweet Revenge. When you get bored of that head over to Porcupine chair lift, another mid mountain lift. Lots of hidden powder with trees/bowls in Porcupine. If you're advance/expert you'll love John Paul area, lots of steeps/bowls. Check out Mt Allen Tram to run the Men's/Womans downhill from the 2002 Olympics.

Basically avoid the bottom of the mountain and ride the mid mountain chair lifts, never a line.

Have lunch at the top of John Pauls Lodge (damn good chili) or bottom of Strawberry gondola (chili verde tacos sometimes)

FYI - got 12 inches yesterday (2/27) supposed to snow tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Maxxxpowers said:


> Season pass holder here. Arrive early (before 9am, 830 on pow days) the line to park can get pretty long. Take the Needles Gondola up and cut over to Strawberry first thing before it gets ran out. Lots of good blacks/blues on Strawberry when it gets too crowded/ran out head back to the Middle Bowl Chair, its a mid mountain lift that takes you back to the top of Needles. Few good runs here; Moose Mound/Dans/Sweet Revenge. When you get bored of that head over to Porcupine chair lift, another mid mountain lift. Lots of hidden powder with trees/bowls in Porcupine. If you're advance/expert you'll love John Paul area, lots of steeps/bowls. Check out Mt Allen Tram to run the Men's/Womans downhill from the 2002 Olympics.
> 
> Basically avoid the bottom of the mountain and ride the mid mountain chair lifts, never a line.
> 
> ...


That sounds like some solid advice right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## IAFFbuckeye (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow thanks Max defintaley some good info and appreciate the tips. We can not wait to get out there after all the storms that have hit you guys out there. Thanks again.


----------



## Maxxxpowers (Feb 11, 2014)

No prob man. You guys will have a great time.


----------



## fairgame (Jul 2, 2010)

*Snowbasin*

I was just there for the first time a couple of weeks ago and it may be my new favorite mountain.
Depending on the conditions, and if you are willing to hike about 15 minutes, I would suggest hitting Middle Bowl Cirque; it is about 10-15 minute hike off of Strawberry. Another option is to hike off of the Allen Peak Tram and cruise along the boundry line. Neither is too difficult and well worth it. 
We did both of those and they were the best turns of the day. However, the rest of the mountain is incredible.
Have fun!


----------

